# Where is this plan from?



## tom1ryan (Jul 3, 2010)

I found a plan for a Roycroft Magazine stand using Google. It is in:

http://www.taunton.com/promotions/excerpts/Bookcase.pdf

It's a nice design and a good writeup. Apparently, it comes from a Taunton book (or something else by Taunton. Does anybody know the book?

Tom in Central Pennsylvania


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I did a little research and found that these plans that you gave the link to are from a book called Bookcases. Indeed, from the Taunton press.
http://store.taunton.com/onlinestore/item/bookcases-niall-barrett-070431.html
Check it out.
Ken


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Actually that plan was in a recent (Within the last 12 months) magazine. All I can remember is that the magazine is NOT FWW.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

rrich said:


> Actually that plan was in a recent (Within the last 12 months) magazine. All I can remember is that the magazine is NOT FWW.


Wood mag has a similar plan in the current issue. Wood's plan features a top, though.


----------



## tom1ryan (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Kenbo is correct -- it is a chapter in the book "Bookcases" by Nial Barrett.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

SWEET!!!!! What do I win?


----------



## timturner5441 (Jun 23, 2010)

*I've got some similar detailed plans like that*

Hey, 
I've also got some free plans and guides like that.
If you guys like the plan from above, you are probably going to like mine as well.

check it out at woodworkingelite.com/bonus

Cheers
Tim


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

timturner5441 said:


> Hey,
> I've also got some free plans and guides like that.
> If you guys like the plan from above, you are probably going to like mine as well.
> 
> ...



Seems like all your posts consist of linking to that plan site.


----------



## timturner5441 (Jun 23, 2010)

*yes*

Yes it is, but it's not like I am trying to sell stuff.
These are just free plans that I thought everybody could enjoy.
You don't need to get the free plans if you are not comfortable with it.
Entirely up to you ^^

Cheers
Tim


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

''''


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

timturner5441 said:


> Yes it is, but it's not like I am trying to sell stuff.
> These are just free plans that I thought everybody could enjoy.
> You don't need to get the free plans if you are not comfortable with it.
> Entirely up to you ^^
> ...



If the plans are "free" what's the need to give out an email address and a name. A "free" link is just that...no catches.


----------



## timturner5441 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Sorry*

You know what you are right!
It's quite spammy, I'll make sure I'll give out a link specific to the plan that is been asked.

I just really wanted to participate and contribute to fellow woodworkers.

No harm

Regards
Tim


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

timturner5441 said:


> You know what you are right!
> It's quite spammy, I'll make sure I'll give out a link specific to the plan that is been asked.
> 
> I just really wanted to participate and contribute to fellow woodworkers.
> ...


Spam comes in many forms, Yours ask for email address and although your plans may be free your trying to get traffic to that web site. Probably to get a higher ranking on search engines and god only knows what other reasons.


----------

